
Ask HN: What are the advantages of AI on blockchain except safe/privacy? - ghosthamlet
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;openmined.org (This has Federated Learning i know is promising) VS<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.deepbrainchain.org&#x2F; VS<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;synapse.ai&#x2F; VS<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;singularitynet.io&#x2F;<p>?
======
altairiumblue
Any discussion on _blockchain AI_ has to also include a _serverless big data_
solution as a _quantum cloud microservice_. Otherwise you're just leaving
money on the table.

~~~
tcbasche
Please, don't leave _IoT_ out of the loop

------
digital_voodoo
Concerning blockchain, the first and foremost advantage I've always thought of
is solving the trust issue. To me, privacy come as a side effect of it. But
since blockchain can now be hacked [1], I've become a little skeptical.

Concerning AI, it's mainly (just) the computing power.

[1] [https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612974/once-hailed-as-
unh...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612974/once-hailed-as-unhackable-
blockchains-are-now-getting-hacked/)

------
bykhun
I have not researched the market, but I have thought about it quite a bit. I
think there is one main advantage that is trust.

Say we want to build a decentralized Google so that noone could own people's
personal data and yet we train data-hungry AI for search, face recognition, ad
recommendation etc.

I have thought about this idea quite a bit, but the current level of hardware
(and software) is not enough yet.

~~~
HNLurker2
You are right ai and blockchain are polar opposites.

------
companyhen
Check out [https://www.endor.com/](https://www.endor.com/)

They are an interesting AI usecase with blockchain by some MIT guys.

